# TS 200 Workstation - It's Finished!



## PeteG (25 Sep 2013)

Hopefully I'll have it finished in a day or two. I'm in between coats of paint at the moment and I also need to make some drawers which is something I haven't done before. 
As you'll see from the images, there's a base frame with a sheet of 3/4" plywood on top. The wheels are 75 mm ones from Axminster. I made two boxes again using 3/4" plywood,
all joined with pocket holes. The side frames are purely for show, or will be once painted  My Grandson said it reminds him of an old taxi he once saw in a film. He then asked
if a could make a Go Kart! More piccies tomorrow, hopefully!


----------



## onlinename (26 Sep 2013)

Hi Pete! 

I'm just in the process of considering to make the same thing for my dewalt DW745 compact saw.

Aren't you worried due to the way your base planks are aligned (horizontaly vs vertically) that once the saw is placed on it the weight will cause the middle to bow?

I was considering a similar scenario to yours but using 2x2s on the bottom for the stability.

Looking forward to see how you get along


----------



## PeteG (26 Sep 2013)

onlinename":msx0wuie said:


> Hi Pete!
> 
> I'm just in the process of considering to make the same thing for my dewalt DW745 compact saw.
> 
> ...



I can't say I know what I'm doing mate, and never gave it an second thought  other than it being wide enough for the wheels. I have put everything together this morning in a dummy run,
both units screwed together and then screwed to the sheet of ply. With the saw in place there was no movement at all in the base frame, solid as a rock at the moment. 
I'll see how I get on when it's complete, time will tell! If I do have to change the base frame, I'll need to use 2.5" x 2.5" or 3" x 2" as the plate on the wheels is 2.5" square. 
This would make the saw a little bit higher than planned, although if I remove the sheet of ply it may help a little...


----------



## Tim_H (27 Sep 2013)

Good luck Pete, I enjoyed making mine for my TS200, there is a thread on here somewhere if you want to see how not to do it efficiently. 

Are you planning on an overhead blade guard as that is the bit I have not got around to yet and I would be interested in borrowing any good ideas.


----------



## PeteG (27 Sep 2013)

Thanks Tim...No plans for an over guard at the moment, but I do want to replace the guard with one where the dust extraction pipe points upwards! I was hoping to have the saw station finished tonight, but started other little jobs inbetween coats of paint. I don't think fininshed appearance will be to everyone's taste :wink:


----------



## onlinename (27 Sep 2013)

I dont think anyone here minds looks when it comes to raw workstations I wouldnt worry about it too much


----------



## alan895 (28 Sep 2013)

Good job Pete, mine has been a work in progress pretty much for the whole of this year due to other things going on. Just out of interest how did you settle on the design?


----------



## PeteG (28 Sep 2013)

onlinename":3u698ato said:


> I dont think anyone here minds looks when it comes to raw workstations I wouldnt worry about it too much



I won't say too much about the colour, it'll spoil the surprise, but I couldn't get the yellow I wanted  



alan895":3u698ato said:


> Good job Pete, mine has been a work in progress pretty much for the whole of this year due to other things going on. Just out of interest how did you settle on the design?



Thanks Alan. I used google images for ideas to see what other chaps had made. I liked the idea of having a left hand extention, but being limited by space and the my workshop floor not being exactly level,
decided to keep any design compact, and simple. I decided on two units which would sit on a wheeled frame. The idea of adding the sides came whilst making the first unit. These were really for show, that and
I wanted to try doing pocket holes on a mitre joint. I spent more time and made more mistakes on these than anything else. I need to set the mitre saw up a little more to cut mitre cuts, I made several which weren't spot on 45 degrees. Eventually I used the sliding mitre guage on the TS200. To get the curved corners I used the base from the router table base I'm working on at the same time, as a template. Without thinking, I turned the first side frame over clamped the template down and ran the router round it, only to find it didn't. It then dawned on me, that as I was using a bearing guided cutter, I only had to use the template once on one side, and then lower the cutter to remove the excess. I think everything I've been doing this past few weeks has been a learning experiance  Hopefully I'll have some more piccies tomorrow!


----------



## PeteG (3 Oct 2013)

Later than expected, but it's finished  Our lass and my Grandson have already mentioned some character called "Noddy", no idea what they could be reffering to :lol:
Orginally it was going to be Red, Yellow & Blue, but Wilkinsons didn't have any yellow in stock, but I do the like the Green. The drawers were easier to make than I thought
they were going to be, fitting them used all my brian power and I may have lost a few brain cells during the experiance! The runners are 500 mm and were from Screwfix,
about £8.00 something a pair. They're ball bearing, extend all the way as you can see, and are really smooth.
I only just got away with fitting 500 mm runners, as you'll see on the rear view image, I set the back a little inside. Didn't take any measurements, just screwed it in at the point
which felt OK. This left an internal depth of 520 mm. I set the back panel in side the unit incase I wanted to add some holders for spare blades.
I've left the unit underneath the saw open for off cuts, but I was tempted to put doors on, God knows colour they would have been if I had  
The side frames were attached to the base frame with pocket holes, these were then plugged and sanded. I may change the drawer knobs, the ones fitted are white porcelain
which had been knocking around the house for a few years. I nearly had the wooden ones off the cupboard in the background.
The saw sits on two Red blocks and held in place by 70 mm bolts. These Red blocks may look like they are part of the orginal plan, but sadly there are not! Somewhere, somehow,
I got all confused with my measurements and made the unit to small  It just so happened the timber used for the base frame was thick enough to make the difference up, or I would
have said the blocks are there to allow hoover access :wink: 
It's freed up loads of space in the shed, I've had the saw on top of a Workmate these past few weeks, and I've had to keep lifting it on and off and moving it around. Now I can push it
where ever I fancy. Next job is finishing the router table base cupboard, and then I can start on the mitre saw station. I have paint left!


----------



## Tim_H (3 Oct 2013)

Wow! I rather like the colours. You certainly aren't going to misplace it! 

With your red strips, as someone has said on here before it's not a mistake it's a design feature!

Look forward to the other wips.


----------



## PeteG (4 Oct 2013)

Thanks Tim  Our lass was so impressed with the drawers, she wants a few making for the kitchen cupboards. The ones full of pans and Tupperware which never get used as no one can ever get to anything! 
Looking forward to the making a start on the mitre saw station, hopefully with in the next few days. I'll try and add a few more images as I'm going along.

Making dowels for the pocket holes was fun, but next time I'll hoover up after I've made them!


----------



## Max Power (4 Oct 2013)

Excellent result Pete, what's the gizmo you've got for making the pocket hole plugs ?


----------



## PeteG (4 Oct 2013)

Max Power":3upibt9q said:


> Excellent result Pete, what's the gizmo you've got for making the pocket hole plugs ?




Thanks Max  Sorry, I should have mentioned the gizmo, it's from Rutlands
http://www.rutlands.co.uk/sp+woodworkin ... ota+dk2062 it's not cheap at £26.95 but shouldn't take long to pay for itself!


----------



## alan895 (4 Oct 2013)

Wow this was definitely worth the wait Pete - it looks brilliant! Simple joinery, functionality, storage aplenty - that is going to be one useful TS workstation which could double as a small work table with the blade guard removed, blade lowered, board on top etc. etc. 

Great job again.


----------



## Green (4 Oct 2013)

Nice work.


----------



## PeteG (6 Oct 2013)

alan895":p54ka1e7 said:


> Wow this was definitely worth the wait Pete - it looks brilliant! Simple joinery, functionality, storage aplenty - that is going to be one useful TS workstation which could double as a small work table with the blade guard removed, blade lowered, board on top etc. etc.
> 
> Great job again.





Green":p54ka1e7 said:


> Nice work.




Thanks for the comments Alan and Green...I'm playing with the idea of adding a flip up out feed table on the back, but it'll be a few weeks before I do, if I do!
How you getting on with yours Alan?


----------



## alan895 (6 Oct 2013)

PeteG":13o48weq said:


> How you getting on with yours Alan?


Very slowly Pete - electrical problems between the house and the garage means i'm not spending a great deal of time on it all as I don't want to do a less than 100% effort on it but the sparks should be in within the next few weeks to sort it. 

My current progress right now is coming up with a design for the switch to incorporate a paddle-style off button and finding a way to extend the fence rail by adding the short piece from the barebones saw with one that came with the extension table which should provide over a metre in ripping capacity. Although the standard 700-odd mm ripping capacity should be enough for my immediate needs curiosity has gotten the better of me to see if the above is possible. Time will tell...


----------

